# '08 Assignment- SIGNS OF SPRING- Due June 2



## Big Bully

Hey everyone, this assignment should be pretty easy for some. But the assignment is signs of spring. I am still waiting for it to get here so I will take what I can. Looking forward to the photos!

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## totalmajor




----------



## SimplyEuphoric

wow, great picture total!!


----------



## bikefreax

I have such a good sense of humor I had to submit this. Ha Ha


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Saw that coming. My dad took a picture of the actually sign for Easy Street.


----------



## SimplyEuphoric

Here's mine


----------



## saltface

No fair! Spring ended here in early March.


----------



## Big Bully

bikefreax said:


> I have such a good sense of humor I had to submit this. Ha Ha


 

BIG FAN!!!! hahahaha This sign made my day!!


----------



## Jon0807

taken with rented 20-700 f2.8L


----------



## MissPixer




----------



## dangergoinoff

What about those of us in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Kanikula




----------



## skier66




----------



## Dioboleque

dangergoinoff said:


> What about those of us in the Southern Hemisphere?


 
Be creative, find a way to put a twist on it... like bikefreax did! :sillysmi:


----------



## federerphotography

Got my family a new puppy for spring (blogged here). New life, rebirth, spring... it's a stretch, but I'm making it work. ;0)


----------



## Big Bully

federerphotography said:


> Got my family a new puppy for spring (blogged here). New life, rebirth, spring... it's a stretch, but I'm making it work. ;0)


 

Hey that works!!! Talk about creative! I like it!!


----------



## laxb0rder




----------



## totalmajor

federer:

thats a really good pic...
howd you take it?


----------



## Jon0807

Couple more I took today.  I just could not  get the focus point right.  These things are fast!


----------



## Big Bully

What are you talking about, the focus isn't right.. The bee looks in focus to me.. How did you catch him, and make him look so good?!


----------



## Jon0807

lol well if you saw the bigger version you'd see he's kinda blurry.  And these pics are only 2 of the 10 or so I took lol.  The others didn't come out so well


----------



## Big Bully

Hey, you still did a great job! The bee looks great. And heck if you are getting 2 out of 10 shots that are good, then you are doing great. 
One of my photography instructors once said that for every 10 shots you make, 1 might be worth keeping, but just keep practicing.
So if you have 2 in 10.. thats great!


----------



## Jon0807

hehe thanks


----------



## Jon0807

another from today


----------



## Big Bully

You are welcome, anytime!


----------



## Big Bully

I really like how sharp and soft that photo is. It is fun to look at and very appealing.


----------



## caspertodd

Jon0807 said:


> another from today


 
I love this photo!  :thumbup:


----------



## caspertodd

dangergoinoff said:


> What about those of us in the Southern Hemisphere?


 
You could order yourself some flowers from a non Southern Hemisphere location  :mrgreen:


----------



## Jon0807

Thanks guys  I rented a Canon 70-200 f/2.8L for a week so I'm trying to get the most out of it as possible.  So far I'm loving the pictures they're producing.  Most the "bad" pictures are from my mistakes and mishandling of situations.  I'm just not used to such a large, heavy and expensive lens in my hands


----------



## Big Bully

Well here is my attempt at showing some extent of spring here... I will post more later.

GREEN GRASS!!!


----------



## Dioboleque

This is a passion flower... :sillysmi:


----------



## Rachelsne

Flowers with in a flower 

Oh and can i post more than one pic to this thread?


----------



## Dioboleque

Rachelsne said:


> Oh and can i post more than one pic to this thread?


 
Beautiful pic, and Yes, you can post as many as you'd like. However, keep in mind this is an assignment thread, not a theme thread, and is meant for pictures which were taken specifically for the assignment... but lots of people post pics from before that so don't feel like u should take urs down or anything :sillysmi:


----------



## Rachelsne

Spring has already happened here in my opinion, there isnt much new flowers, new greenery, there are baby birds, but I cant see them as they are in the nest, only hear them squeeling for food while i try and sleep late LOL

Ill keep an eye out for spring stuff though!


----------



## Big Bully

It is amazing how different the country is.. We are just now getting spring type weather. Today it is in the 70's, tomorrow 80's and 90's by saturday. We totally by passed spring and are almost to summer!


----------



## Mullen




----------



## randerson07

This means spring to me.


----------



## LaFoto

Several of the flowers that mean spring to you (poppies) have a clear SUMMER meaning to me, since poppies only bloom in summer here.

But dandelions are done already, in mid-May, so those are "signs of spring" to me.






And the apple trees beginning to bloom is a clear sign of spring to me:






Or the cherry tree:






Just for example.


----------



## Antarctican

Signs of spring....the 3 "T"s:
-Tulips
-Trees in bud/bloom
-Tourists


----------



## Rock

2 thing that make me thing spring......

#1 Nascar





#2 The Cardinals out back


----------



## Smilemon

I took this today, did a walmart fast photo run. I'm not really used to using color film. I shot this with my 55mm lens.
In alaska the leaves are just coming out.


----------



## Big Bully

randerson07 said:


> This means spring to me.


 

Oooh you soooo took my idea! I was just thinking of doing a baseball picture. Probably because I just got back from a baseball game.. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissPixer

This pic was taken this morning and was his first cast of the season....






We admired some handy work of another frustrated fisherman.


----------



## randerson07

Big Bully said:


> Oooh you soooo took my idea! I was just thinking of doing a baseball picture. Probably because I just got back from a baseball game.. :mrgreen:



LOL I was at a game thursday, and had some good seats. I was going to post a pic from the game, but instead this morning setup this shot. I like it much better than pics from a Cubs game.




Im an STL fan.


----------



## Big Bully

MissPixer said:


> This pic was taken this morning and was his first cast of the season....
> 
> 
> 
> We admired some handy work of another frustrated fisherman.


 
Wow that looks familiar! Are you sure you weren't photographing me fishing? Thats usually where my casts end up.. lmao! :lmao:



randerson07 said:


> LOL I was at a game thursday, and had some good seats. I was going to post a pic from the game, but instead this morning setup this shot. I like it much better than pics from a Cubs game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im an STL fan.


 

I was at a little league game today, I could have gotten some great shots! I am so taking my camera to the baseball camp tomorrow to see what I can come up with.


----------



## surfndcoolwater




----------



## Big Bully

Surf, big fan of the picture with the turtles! They are so cute!!


----------



## msdewberry

Lilacs are a big sign of spring for me.


----------



## Palakaboy




----------



## |)\/8




----------



## SimplyEuphoric

wow, love the bee shot.  thats awsome.  Now how in the world did you do that without the bee flying away?


----------



## |)\/8

SimplyEuphoric said:


> wow, love the bee shot. thats awsome. Now how in the world did you do that without the bee flying away?



With the help of my trusty Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro lens,.  Exif data should be intact, but here it is in a nutshell....


Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/500 second = 0.002 second
Exposure Program = manual control (1)
ISO Speed Ratings = 100
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/500 second
Aperture = F3.2
Metering Mode = spot (3)
Focal Length = 100/1 mm = 100 mm
Exposure Mode = manual exposure (1)
White Balance = manual (1)

Thanks for the comment/compliment.


----------



## skier66

My spring bee shot


----------



## Mullen

A waterfall with just a _hint_ of green.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I am soo not going to post my bee shot.. It is embarrassing. lol


----------



## darkpbstar

Here are some from my 4.2 mile hike today. had alot of fun (other than wood ticks, which I had 4 of them on me, and have never even seen them so they kind of freaked me out, any tips for stopping them from getting on you? I think I got them when I went off the trail to follow a snake, because my girlfriend had none, and she didn't follow me) anyway, here are a couple. First nature/wildlife pictures with my D40.


----------



## Big Bully

Great photo's darkpbstar. As for the ticks, tuck your jeans into your socks and then they can't crawl up your legs. When going on a hike wear long sleeves or just keep an eye on your arms, and wear pants so you can tuck them into your socks and you should be as good as gold with that.
We have a ton of ticks up here in Idaho, so I have learned from others how not to get them.


----------



## darkpbstar

alright excellent.  I will do just that, I just need to get longer socks, and some hiking boots (I was wearing a very low top running shoe)  Thanks for the comment on the photos too.  First day that I really used my camera, and it was great!


----------



## maytay20

Here are a few of mine! I had a really hard time choosing! Sorry if there is too many.




Since it has warmed up we have had 3 of these guys in my porch. 


















I don't know why some od thwm are not showing up


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## darkpbstar

very nice pictures.  I see alot of people did flowers, and that is also what I did, and they were my first flower pictures, so it looks like I picked something good to do, and that is what makes me think of spring.


----------



## surfndcoolwater

Big Bully said:


> Surf, big fan of the picture with the turtles! They are so cute!!


 
thanks.. i took it at my school.. i paid them to pose.. hehe


----------



## dangergoinoff

Taken today


----------



## HARTMAN25

here is my entry


----------



## flashbackpat

This is just a practice run to see if I have the correct tags. I'm an excited newbie, experimenting with both the camera and the computer. 






I think the photo is way to big.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the site flash. Nice picture, way to catch an awesome expression on the goose!


----------



## flashbackpat

Thank you Bully....I love expressions!


----------



## flashbackpat

I spent the entire morning looking for "signs of spring" to shoot for this thread. It was a gloomy overcast morning and I couldn't find anything colorful. I decided this toad would have to do. Toads are a sign of spring I suppose. They just aren't too pretty.


----------



## John L

Here is a sign of springtime....At least here in Texas it is.  Thunderstorms!


----------



## Big Bully

How did you catch the lightning?! I am so jealous John!!!
Oh and by the way, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## husky_mom

Amazing lightning!!... it can be tried on bulb... unfortunately my digi doesn´t go that low... 

here´s one sign of spring from me... It´s NOT that great as I took it from far far away... I seriously need a telephoto LOL... this is a nest made by a sparrow couple at a window.. can ya tell love is in the air...


----------



## John L

Big Bully said:


> How did you catch the lightning?! I am so jealous John!!!
> Oh and by the way, Welcome to the forum!



Thank you so much.  

It really isn't that difficult you just have to have patience.  I set the camera to manual and choose an aperture between f8 and f11.  It was on bulb.  The ISO was set at 200 and raw format.  I then pointed the camera at one section of the sky and began shooting.  I just hit the shutter and wait and see if lightning strikes.  After about 15 seconds i hit the shutter again to close it and try again.  Hope that made sense.


----------



## Jon0807




----------



## ruaslacker2

I belong to Garvin County Camera Club here in South Central Oklahoma, last month's theme was "Spring" here was my entry....


----------



## Cameron Cushman

There really isnt much of a spring in florida but i thought this photo taken yesterday after a rain storm reminded me of spring.


----------



## Big Bully

ruaslacker2 said:


> I belong to Garvin County Camera Club here in South Central Oklahoma, last month's theme was "Spring" here was my entry....


This picture is just awesome!!


----------



## Mullen




----------



## Carmel

Shot without my safety belt, so to speak. All manual, baby!


----------



## Doc Wiseman

I tried and tried to catch the little bee in better focus but he just wouldn't hold still.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## Coldow91




----------



## Rock




----------



## KD5NRH

Nothing says spring quite like an athletic woman in Spandex...


----------



## tom.ganc

Hi There
I'm really new in DSLR's and I just bought Nikon D40 and that's some shots with kit lens. I hope hou like it.
It is all in my front garden


----------



## cszakolczai

I know this is over but I've been out with knee surgery and I had to jump in on this.


----------

